# Do not buy imperfect humidor from cheaphumidors



## Roman A (Jun 17, 2012)

Do not buy imperfect humidor from cheaphumidors dot com
I received my imperfect display II humidor i ordered from them and its in horrible shape. The box it came in was destroyed and was very poorly packed. 
The unit is missing all the trays, humidifier, key, hygrometer broken into 4 pieces and has numerous scratches dents etc which i did expect. 
When i called there customer service the guy was very rude and unhelpfull
just told me this is normal and that i could send it back but there was a 20% restocking fee and i have to pay to ship this pos back to them. I ordered from them after reading all the good reviews and am very unhappy with the product and service. Would like for the company to right there wrong and send me a new humidor for free and credit the shipping to send the unusuable one back . Would appreciate a reply from someone that works there and others opinions


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

This seems out of place for them. I've bought 2 imperfect humidors from them, both arrived intact & in great condition, and both work as well as any humidor in thier respective price ranges would. I had an issue with one order, some missing / wrong items, and their customer service was extremely nice and fixed the order immediately.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got an opinion, but you might not like it. The problem is that you didn't do what they asked you to do. I took two seconds to check out Cheaphumidor's return policy for you. Did you read it? Their policy is on their website and it's pretty clear. It states that you have to return items to them via UPS/FedEx (at your cost) for evaluation. If you get mad (because your imperfect humidor isn't perfect) and you try to get a refund, they'll charge a 20% restocking fee. And if you don't follow their instructions, they'll charge you a 40% restocking fee. However, if you let them fix it, they won't charge you for it (less shipping costs). 

Maybe you should TRY to resolve the problem like they told you to before you start crying about it on a public forum.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Roman A said:


> Do not buy imperfect humidor from cheaphumidors dot com
> I received my imperfect display II humidor i ordered from them and its in horrible shape. The box it came in was destroyed and was very poorly packed.
> The unit is missing all the trays, humidifier, key, hygrometer broken into 4 pieces and has numerous scratches dents etc which i did expect.
> When i called there customer service the guy was very rude and unhelpfull
> just told me this is normal and that i could send it back but there was a 20% restocking fee and i have to pay to ship this pos back to them. I ordered from them after reading all the good reviews and am very unhappy with the product and service. Would like for the company to right there wrong and send me a new humidor for free and credit the shipping to send the unusuable one back . Would appreciate a reply from someone that works there and others opinions


So just a tid bit and my 2 cents. I see you have a total of 5 posts, and none in the new puffer fish section (just asking for coupon codes for cheaphumidors and then a bad review on them). It might be in your best interest to take your foot off of the gas on the complaints and requests considering this is your "first impression" stage so to speak. Although you may have a valid case on your order, the way you are going about it is not one that will get any positive feedback here, especially with a vendor quite a few members on here have had good experiences with. Welcome to puff. You should introduce yourself in the New Puffer Fish section and tell us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Personal experience. Great quick shipping, received an "imperfect" humidor in which I could find not a single imperfection. Held humidity quite well. No issues.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

demanding someone contact you in a forum that people at that website may not infact read is pretty dumb. As others have said.... read what's availble for you to do, if it's not exactly what you want, and someone's not bending over backwards to keep you happy, tough twinkies, chalk it up as lesson learned. You sound like the countless of 99%ers who you could look up on youtube who want the govt, to pay for everything for them. Maybe you're not, though that's how you're coming across. My opinion of you at this moment is low. I'm sure others feel the same way, because you're only complaining on here. Man the **** up and take care of business.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Want a cheap humidor? Get a $20 cooler!


----------



## Roman A (Jun 17, 2012)

Well im sorry im coming off this way
But i was very mad and figured when i called there would be no problems replacing the unit
but was told it doesnt affect the function, where am i supposed to put the cigars without the trays in this 
style humidor. 
To me without the trays the humidor is just a fancy box
Im just letting people know my bad experience with this company 
and i do understand that things slip through the cracks and such 
but they should fix their mistake


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You know guys, I'm the first one to tell people not to expect the world, to stop being entitled, and to just get over stuff. But I'm gonna buck the tide and say that Rocky has a legitimate complaint here.

There's a difference between an "imperfect" humidor, and a broken one. Imperfect implies minor imperfections, perhaps cosmetic scratches or minor dents, or perhaps missing the hygro set, or the tray divider or something.

Heck, CheapHumdor's website says: "By imperfect we mean a small nick, a little scratch, missing item, etc. Nothing at all that compromises the integrity of this humidor at all"

"Missing all the trays, humidifier, key, and hygrometer broken into 4 pieces" is more than just an "imperfect" humidor. Take a look at the unit in question:










Without the trays, there's nothing in there to maintain the humidity like a humidor is supposed to do. There's nothing to put the cigars into. I'd say that "compromises the integrity" of the humidor.

I think the description was somewhat deceptive, and CheapHumidors should refund the guy's money.


----------



## Roman A (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Derek
Thats exactly what i was trying to say
without the trays i cannot use this humidor and it does affect the function of the humidor
and i have 50 loose cigars in tuperware that i was going to put in this humidor
Im not picky i expected it to be banged up but expected to be able to use it


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

It seems to me as though it might be a claim they will end up making with UPS. It may have been handled my someone having a "bad day" and decided to play soccer with it. When I read that it was broken in 4 peices I visualize a totally busted up humi. IDK, but it does seem that if that was the case then CH would be the one issueing the pickup. I run a company and we will pickup the items 99% of the time just as a customer service stance. Now if you called and were yelling at them or being rude then that may be a reason for them not bending their terms and conditions. Hopefully this all works out for you in the end.


----------



## Roman A (Jun 17, 2012)

I just got off the phone with them and am going to ship the unit back 
and exchange it for a new humidor, prob going to get the milano but not imperfect new
learned my lesson last time
They will not pay for shipping so am going to be out $25


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My Take, worth absolutely nothing!

As I typed this, you have eight posts, all relating to this humidor. A $99 humidor you paid less for as an imperfect one. You have not, as some one else noted, posted an introduction, or even attempted to provide other members of Puff with any clue as to your experience level with this hobby. Then, in a post that can be mistaken for a rant, complained about a purchase you made. Granted, your complaints may be true, though may be not all the fault of the vendor.

At least you do mention having some sort of tupperdor in one post. Maybe using the tupperdor longer while doing more research would have prevented the problem. I have seen that humidor mentioned here and do not remember if the reviews were of a new or imperfect one. Some posting restraint should have been taken so you did not come off as a whiny Puffer. The results of how this nightmare transaction is finally resolved with all the facts, damage by vendor/shipper would help others and just maybe save some grief.


----------



## Roman A (Jun 17, 2012)

I will post the outcome


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Roman A said:


> I will post the outcome


No whine, please. Hint, hint Also, please post an intro in the New Puffers forum so we can better know your experience with this hobby we all love.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Just a couple thoughts...

Firstly, this thread is virtually useless without pictures. Of course you can't post pictures yet because you only joined to post this hasty complaint. It sounds like a USPS mishandling issue rather than an issue with Cheaphumidors. They have an impeccable reputation and I have absolutely zero doubt that the humidor would have never been shipped out in the condition you described. That the box was destroyed seems to back this up because boxes just don't leave warehouses in a destroyed state. As far as being poorly packed, all the packing material in the world won't protect a box from USPS deciding to play soccer with it or run it over with a truck.

Secondly, this is not the first "trash the company until they appeasse me" thread we've seen here. Actually there have been some absolutely hilarious rebuttals by the companies in question who happen to be members here that tell the rest of the story that was incidentally omitted. I would be very interested to hear a recording of the call with customer service, my hunch is that they did not initiate any rude treatment, if there was ever any from their end at all. This hunch is larlgely based on the fact that they have a high level of credibility from a long track record of excellent service, whereas you have absolutely none because you only joined to post this complaint.

That being said, I do hope that your issue is resolved and that if this is last that we see of you here, that you will have many years of happy smoking. Why not go ahead and introduce yourself in the New Puffer Fish section and give this place a shot though? This place has a ton of great folks who are always happy to bring more friends into the fold


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I have personally bought an imperfect humi from them and all it had was a small Knick. I find it hard to believe that any company would try to get away with something like this, but I may be wrong.if it did come that I would do as many others suggested first, start a claim with the shipping company. Sorry to hear about your misfortune but I don't think this was their fault, blame the shipper.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The account holder has to file the claim. In this case the shipper (CH) unless you have a UPS account and told them to do 3rd party billing which is highly doubtful.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Do not buy imperfect humidor from cheaphumidors dot com


To late. I already did & it has worked flawlessly for over 2 years. :focus:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Roman A said:


> Do not buy imperfect humidor from cheaphumidors dot com
> I received my imperfect display II humidor i ordered from them and its in horrible shape. The box it came in was destroyed and was very poorly packed.
> The unit is missing all the trays, humidifier, key, hygrometer broken into 4 pieces and has numerous scratches dents etc which i did expect.
> When i called there customer service the guy was very rude and unhelpfull
> just told me this is normal and that i could send it back but there was a 20% restocking fee and i have to pay to ship this pos back to them. I ordered from them after reading all the good reviews and am very unhappy with the product and service. Would like for the company to right there wrong and send me a new humidor for free and credit the shipping to send the unusuable one back . Would appreciate a reply from someone that works there and others opinions


You should have searched puff before you bought it. You would have found several threads with complaints about this vendor. He doesn't even come on here anymore and was banned at one point. The words cheap and humidor do not go hand in hand. That being said i would return it cut your loss and learn a lesson.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm another guy who has been happy with this vendor...I have owned two of their humidors, both imperfects. The first was impossible to find the imperfection...the second was the last they had in that particular style...I orders it online and they called me the next day to tell me that the one I ordered had a broken glass...they gave me two options...

1. An additional discount and I could replace the glass
2. A different humidor (higher value) for the same price

I chose #2 and they said ok...it goes out tomorrow...called me he next day to let me know that they made a mistake and didn't have any imperfects left in that style but would send me a new one for the imperfect price...yeah, I'm satisfied with that!

I no longer have either humidor but would happily buy from them again.

Good luck


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Thank you Pale Horse for bringing this thread to our attention, we appreciate having the opportunity to respond. 

Also, thank you to the other members who have responded on our behalf.

Roman A, I apologize that you were not satisfied with your order. As our customer service representatives and operations manager explained yesterday, we are happy to replace the broken hygrometer and humidifier at no extra cost to you. The missing shelves, however, are part of the imperfection; which is why we were able to sell the unit at such a low price. Our website states that the imperfect models could be missing the trays or the dividers:

“By imperfect we mean a nick, ding, scratch, dent, engraving on the item, missing drawer(s), missing tray(s), missing divider(s), missing key, etc.” 

We use the same imperfect unit here at our office, and keep the cigars in cigars boxes inside the unit. This works well and keeps the cigars in great shape.

We offered you an exchange which would negate the 20% restocking fee, as well as refund you for the imperfect unit. To accept this offer you would order the item you wanted to exchange the imperfect unit for and return the imperfect unit back to us including the original invoice and replacement order number. This way we can refund you and waive the restocking fee. Please note that it typically takes 3 business days to process this refund once we receive the package.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> "By imperfect we mean a nick, ding, scratch, dent, engraving on the item, missing drawer(s), missing tray(s), missing divider(s), missing key, etc."


Missing door, missing base!!! Thanks brian for the info. I was going to buy a few humis from you guys but after seeing this I pass!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> "By imperfect we mean a nick, ding, scratch, dent, engraving on the item, missing drawer(s), missing tray(s), missing divider(s), missing key, etc."





exprime8 said:


> Missing door, missing base!!! Thanks brian for the info. I was going to buy a few humis from you guys but after seeing this I pass!!!


IDK if just dont see it but where does it say "missing door, missing base"?

Still the trays _are _a key element in this humi and that sucks that they weren't included. I guess its all about "Buyer Beware" and know what your getting into prior to jumping in.

Can't the trays just be purchased separately or is it a unique size?


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

The OP might as well keep the humi he has now for boxes and start shopping for his second since we all know how this 'hobby' goes!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wanted to add yet another :tu for CH.com. I own 2 and couldn't be happier... 

You'll strain an eye looking for what made them "imperfects".


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

hardcz said:


> demanding someone contact you in a forum that people at that website may not infact read is pretty dumb. As others have said.... read what's availble for you to do, if it's not exactly what you want, and someone's not bending over backwards to keep you happy, tough twinkies, chalk it up as lesson learned. You sound like the countless of 99%ers who you could look up on youtube who want the govt, to pay for everything for them. Maybe you're not, though that's how you're coming across. My opinion of you at this moment is low. I'm sure others feel the same way, because you're only complaining on here. Man the **** up and take care of business.


Yes trying to use Puff clout as a bargaining chip is very (bad Word) Like I know them and like said above you have no posts no new puffer introduction nothing. Another pointed out their rules and you are demanding a new humidor and shipping I don't think your plan will work. In fact I have no reason to believe a word you have said now do I?

Good Luck Cheaphumidors, stick to your rules guy's.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> The missing shelves, however, are part of the imperfection; which is why we were able to sell the unit at such a low price. Our website states that the imperfect models could be missing the trays or the dividers:
> 
> "By imperfect we mean a nick, ding, scratch, dent, engraving on the item, missing drawer(s), missing tray(s), missing divider(s), missing key, etc."
> 
> ...


No offense, Brian, but it still comes across as misleading. If you folks wanted to be truly honest with the unsuspecting consumer, you'd have listed this item a little more clearly. The way you have the general description written, it sounds like very minor things might be missing, but I'd never suspect based on the listing that all three trays -in the case of this humi, the _only _way to make the humi work and the only thing that actually holds the cigars- would be missing. Especially since in general, your "imperfect" humidors, in the vast majority of cases, are simply missing a key, or a tray dividor, or have a nick. That's what I would have expected based on the way you've worded the condition, as well as customer feedback and other Puffer's experiences.

If I were ordering a Bally/Milano humidor, I'd presume that the tray might be missing, but that tray isn't essential to the integrity of that humidor. Obviously in this case, it's significantly different. The integrity humidor _is _compromised in this case. You really can't use it unless you add your own spanish cedar to it. You really should simply offer him his money back and not charge the restocking fee in this case.

I've had generally positive experiences with your company. I know you probably operate on a lower margin, and you have _great _prices, some of the best around.

I'm not advocating that the OP's rant, or the process by which he appealed your company's decision, is the best approach. Far from it, and I've always been one to tell people not to be quote so demanding, and to sit back and relax when there are minor issues. But this particular situation doesn't sit right with me.

Still, as Matt says - "Buyer beware."


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Well said Mr. Ninja!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rule #1 the customer is always right!
Rule #2 if there is a problem see rule #1!
That's the way my family has been doing business for a century!
Forgive me i am old school!
When it comes to Friends family religion etc!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rule #1 the customer is always right!
> Rule #2 if there is a problem see rule #1!
> That's the way my family has been doing business for a century!
> Forgive me i am old school!
> When it comes to Friends family religion etc!


I agree with that to an extent.. I've also found that customers that are 'right' tend to take advantage and are 'right' all the time. IE looking free stuff, comps, and credits constantly.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Why didn't you contact the shipping company and file a claim? I know Matt stated that the shipper is responsible for that but IME, the receiver is responsible for any damage claims. I've been in that position. Why hasn't a picture been posted yet? You expect me to believe they purposely put a broken unit in a box? Just one man's opinion but the OP is a troll. 

One thing I do have a problem with is the missing parts. If I buy a ding and dent car I don't want to walk around the corner and see a car without wheels, or an engine. A dent is a f'n dent, not a missing piece. Imperfect means it is all there, just not perfect. Use the word "missing", or "incomplete"... because that would be a true statement. Anything beyond cosmetic damage is essentially a lie. 

Was actually casually shopping for a humidor and was really only looking for the "imperfect" stuff but now that I know it is actually not as advertised I will probably look elsewhere or at the very least confirm what I would be getting before placing the order.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smokin3000gt said:


> I've also found that customers that are 'right' tend to take advantage and are 'right' all the time. IE looking free stuff, comps, and credits constantly.


:nod: It is unfortunate but it is a reflection of society nowadays that this is true. :thumb: I still believe that most people are inherently good but in business that can send you broke if you are not careful.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Whoa whoa whoa wait a dang minute here. You mean to tell me that the "imperfect humidor" you got for most likely around 30%-40% off wasnt a porsche? Wow consider my mind blown. While I do think that that particular style of humi should not be sold without the shelves (or at least stated as such), the fact of the matter is.... that I would imagine that it was marked down more so than say the same unit with a scratch on the side. You get what you pay for. And even though that unit will not work well for singles, it will hold boxes just fine. 

The customer is not always right, though most people in business must play by those rules....I went through a fast food drive through the other day... and they would no longer issue refunds on food if the food was not returned..... really? Well no shit... clearly people take advantage of "the customer is always right"


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I would be curious what this humi retails for and how much the OP actually paid for the one he received.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Hi Rocky,

Welcome to Puff. Your experience is quite unfortunate, and although I don't think this is the typical experience with the company in question, I do appreciate hearing your feedback. At the very least, its a good reminder to all to review the return policies when ordering products online. Best of luck with the new shipment!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smokin3000gt said:


> I agree with that to an extent.. I've also found that customers that are 'right' tend to take advantage and are 'right' all the time. IE looking free stuff, comps, and credits constantly.


When i meet a customer that is obviously trying to get over that is our first and last business venture! This is the first one so this customer deserves that benefit of the doubt IMHO! I was taught that way and i still do it that way! Those that don't build a good customer base! By offering the best customer service are fly by night IMHO! And are doomed to poverty and failure! That is the biggest reason for the global rescission right now!


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Call the BBB in their state. Facebook , twitter this. Let everybody know about how dishonest they are!!! Dispute credit card payment etc. :anim_soapbox:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No offense, Brian, but it still comes across as misleading. If you folks wanted to be truly honest with the unsuspecting consumer, you'd have listed this item a little more clearly. The way you have the general description written, it sounds like very minor things might be missing, but I'd never suspect based on the listing that all three trays -in the case of this humi, the _only _way to make the humi work and the only thing that actually holds the cigars- would be missing. Especially since in general, your "imperfect" humidors, in the vast majority of cases, are simply missing a key, or a tray dividor, or have a nick. That's what I would have expected based on the way you've worded the condition, as well as customer feedback and other Puffer's experiences.
> 
> If I were ordering a Bally/Milano humidor, I'd presume that the tray might be missing, but that tray isn't essential to the integrity of that humidor. Obviously in this case, it's significantly different. The integrity humidor _is _compromised in this case. You really can't use it unless you add your own spanish cedar to it. You really should simply offer him his money back and not charge the restocking fee in this case.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the constructive feedback. We generally use the same disclaimer for our imperfect products because the imperfections vary so much, but we have changed all the descriptions for this style of imperfects to include,

"Please note the imperfection of this humidor may be that it does not have any shelves. It still holds humidity like a champ and is great for storing boxes of cigars within."

We don't want to mislead our customers and we want to be able to offer our products at the low prices people can afford. Thank you again for the constructive post.

We are exchanging Romans imperfect unit, waving the restocking fee and throwing in some free cigars.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Quality importers has the best price around and the best customer service I have ever seen.:nod:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

CheapHumidors said:


> Thank you for the constructive feedback. We generally use the same disclaimer for our imperfect products because the imperfections vary so much, but we have changed all the descriptions for this style of imperfects to include,
> 
> "Please note the imperfection of this humidor may be that it does not have any shelves. It still holds humidity like a champ and is great for storing boxes of cigars within."
> 
> ...


The end result is what I consider excellent customer service, and if that was done from the start, IMO he'd be raving about something else, how great your company is. You can't buy that kind of positive press. I understand it's not always an option with businesses, though when you can, I'd suggest doing so.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My opinion hasn't swayed... Great products - Great prices - Great service.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sorry , Ibeg to differ.:blah:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> Why didn't you contact the shipping company and file a claim? I know Matt stated that the shipper is responsible for that but IME, the receiver is responsible for any damage claims. I've been in that position. Why hasn't a picture been posted yet? You expect me to believe they purposely put a broken unit in a box? Just one man's opinion but the OP is a troll.


Brian at CheapHumidors already confirmed the hygro was broken and the unit was missing all the shelving, so Roman wasn't making any thing up. The only thing in dispute was the proper handling of the situation.



CheapHumidors said:


> Thank you for the constructive feedback. We generally use the same disclaimer for our imperfect products because the imperfections vary so much, but we have changed all the descriptions for this style of imperfects to include,
> 
> "Please note the imperfection of this humidor may be that it does not have any shelves. It still holds humidity like a champ and is great for storing boxes of cigars within."
> 
> ...


Now _that's _ good customer service in action! A company willing to adjust it's practice like that based on constructive feedback is a company I can support.

Also, I want to make clear, my primary issues with what occured were with your description of the item and the charging of the restocking fee to return it. I don't think a company ought to have to bend over backwards to appease a customer. A simple full refund and covering the return shipping would have been a fair solution.

Roman, my assumption is that if you had initially approached the company in a calm manner, and been willing to work with them on an appropriate solution, they likely would have been more accommodating. A simple refund and paying for return shipping would have been a fair solution. Demanding they send you a new humi free is asking for more than what you paid for, and likely why they refused to bend their return rules for you initially.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny this thread should come up at this time!
My 2 cents for the last time only because the thread is still up and i just received this e mail from a great company i do business with!

Good Morning,

One of the parts you ordered ???????? was out of stock. It was a 
private label package which means it would have been equivalent to what 
the manufacturer offered but would have been a third party packaging. 
We do have the regular Four Seasons part in stock. It was slightly more 
expensive, but since we did not have the part originally ordered, we 
will not be charging this difference in price for the substitution. We 
have updated the order at no additional charge to you.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Thank you,
?????????

Of course the names where left out to protect the innocent !


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jb2jb said:


> I'm sorry , Ibeg to differ.:blah:


Ok everyone, this guy disagrees so everyone please change their mind, thank you.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

scottw said:


> Ok everyone, this guy disagrees so everyone please change their mind, thank you.


ound: At your request I shall consider it. :madgrin:


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

jb2jb said:


> I'm sorry , Ibeg to differ.:blah:


Permission to differ DENIED!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jb2jb said:


> Call the BBB in their state. Facebook , twitter this. Let everybody know about how dishonest they are!!! Dispute credit card payment etc. :anim_soapbox:





jb2jb said:


> Quality importers has the best price around and the best customer service I have ever seen.:nod:





jb2jb said:


> I'm sorry , Ibeg to differ.:blah:


:loco:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Brian at CheapHumidors already confirmed the hygro was broken and the unit was missing all the shelving, so Roman wasn't making any thing up. The only thing in dispute was the proper handling of the situation.


I was referring to the "broken in 4 places" statement he made not about the missing pieces that are explained away by their policy. His statement about damage led me to believe the thing is a pile of sawdust in a perflectly intact box if he is blaming it all on the shipper. Is the hygrometer "broken" or "doesn't work"? It is analog anyway, when do those actually work? This would all be so simple with a few pictures.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Every body has the write to their opion.....


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

jb2jb said:


> Every body has the write to their opion.....


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

:sorry:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> Thank you for the constructive feedback. We generally use the same disclaimer for our imperfect products because the imperfections vary so much, but we have changed all the descriptions for this style of imperfects to include,
> 
> "Please note the imperfection of this humidor may be that it does not have any shelves. It still holds humidity like a champ and is great for storing boxes of cigars within."
> 
> ...


More than fair. Well done CH!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jb2jb said:


> :sorry:


Relax Jared. Yes you are correct that every one has a right to their own opinion, we all are. No need to say it three times in the same thread though when it does not add to the value of the thread.


----------



## Dr E (Feb 26, 2010)

I have purchased several "imperfect" humidors from cheaphumidors for myself and as gifts. Never had a problem. I recommend them as good merchants.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This thread is pretty old but the same answer applies. When buying anything....do some research about it and read what the warranty is esp. in cases of 'scratch and dent'....it is a known value that items that are scratch and dent come with risk...that's why they are clearance items or items that have already been returned once or twice. Use a credible card to make your purchase just in case you do business with a Vendor that tends to raise RED FLAGS with you. Being able to dispute a charge esp. when it's in your favor is the way to go...you are usually credited back the entire amount while they investigate the dispute. Have all your paperwork...your emails...your phone calls and any other evidence you have regarding your claim. Not reading the warranty and then making a purchase after the fact tends to label you as one of those people PT Barnum told us about.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

FWIW, one of my early humis from them&#8230; an 'imperfect', works fine, no problems (now relegated to storing 'infused' sticks). And nowadays, you can usually find a used wine coolidor online, with more capacity, for about the same money.

The Display Imperfect Cigar Humidor | Cheap Humidors


----------



## basehorhonda (Jul 25, 2015)

I got a little bit worried when I saw this thread. I ordered an imperfect humidor from their large sale they had last week. I didnt even know which humidor I got, just that it was in the large category. I got it this morning and the only imperfection that I was able to find was that they etched someones name on the glass and it didnt look perfect. I dont mind getting a $125 for $35 (shipping included), with someone elses name on it.


----------

